# GST/HST: Uber doesn't pay it. We do.



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Jj


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> Jj


POST # 1 /PoorBasterd: "IPSE DIXIT"
"H E S A I D I T , H I M S E L F "


----------

